# Fleetwood Southwind 1993



## wing (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi out there
can anyone tell me where I can find a brake pads for my old Fleetwood Southwind 1993 RV,it is a diesel pusher, with a Oshkosh chassis, thanks in advance Hjortur from Iceland


----------



## hamdave (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: Fleetwood Southwind 1993

Take the vin# and go to autozone, napa, or savage auto parts and one of them should be able to help you.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: Fleetwood Southwind 1993

Dave, 

I doubt that he has the auto parts stores that we are familiar with in Iceland. 

Hjortur,

You might be able to order the parts from one of the parts houses via the internet. I would try to locate a part number on the parts if possible. If not, contact some of the suppliers to see if they can help.

Auto Zone                      http://www.autozone.com/autozone/

NAPA auto parts             http://www.napaonline.com/

JC Whitney auto parts     http://www.jcwhitney.com/Auto-Parts/10101.jcw


----------

